# Can the type and nature of your preAF spotting explain infertility?



## calm

I was just reading a thread where ladies were talking about spotting, and if spotting was an indication of fertility problems.

From what I could gather from the replies, many ladies spot, and when pregnant they either spot or not, but the thing is they do have successful pregnancies and can get pregnancy without much problems. So spotting in itself doesn't seem to say much. However, one lady said that it depends what your spotting is like, and I pricked my ears up on this one as I have never thought of it like that. 

My spotting: It can be pale brown, tan brown, dark brown, red, pink, or black (like black strands sort of thing), and will usually alternate through this rainbow until AF finally comes. It usually more present when I wipe and hardly ever in my panty liner. It drains me mentally and physically, and I much prefer AF, but that is not really important I suppose. The lady in question said that if you spotting was like mine, it could mean you have a luteal phase deficiency from a lack of progesterone. Could anyone tell me anything about this? I am lucky to have my fertility doctor appointment in 1 month, but I would like to know some things beforehand. Any feedback of spotting would be great. Thanks X


----------



## calm

Aw no-one replies to my threads lately, I am feeling very unpopular and unloved :cry: :haha:


----------



## kiki04

I dont really know but this has peaked my interest. In all my life I never had pre AF spotting, and now I do... like 2 days of pre spotting before she hits fully... and thus, I cant conceive. I have actually pondered myself if I have a progesterone problem... but I did have a progesterone test and it showed I did ov.... but that was it.


----------



## Spockette

Hi calm,
This quite interesting. I have a very short cycle (22-23 days ) with a short LP of anything between 7-9 days. I always spot for a few days first. Sometimes my spotting is pink, other times (like this month) I spotted brown, then it got pinker and then flowed red. ( sorry TMI :dohh:). Whether it means something or not, I have no idea but I just know deep down inside that something is not right. 
My progesterone and other blood results were absolutely fine. But according to a lady on my other thread who saw her doctor, it could be the uterine lining....

Xx


----------



## missy545

The past 2 months I have suddenly had spotting preAF for about a week. The first time I assumed i was finally pregnant. Not the case. I started fertility treatments shortly after spoke to the dr. He sais that's it's very normal and doesn't mean anything. I also tested very normal the past 2 months but am spotting yet again. Hoping it means something this month...9 days til I test...


----------



## calm

kiki04 said:


> I dont really know but this has peaked my interest. In all my life I never had pre AF spotting, and now I do... like 2 days of pre spotting before she hits fully... and thus, I cant conceive. I have actually pondered myself if I have a progesterone problem... but I did have a progesterone test and it showed I did ov.... but that was it.

I am no way an expert, but the thing is if the progesterone stays up enough to keep a pregnancy going, and that can include the days even before our period. I think I have seen tests where they test the progesterone in different moments in the 2WW.



Spockette said:


> Hi calm,
> This quite interesting. I have a very short cycle (22-23 days ) with a short LP of anything between 7-9 days. I always spot for a few days first. Sometimes my spotting is pink, other times (like this month) I spotted brown, then it got pinker and then flowed red. ( sorry TMI :dohh:). Whether it means something or not, I have no idea but I just know deep down inside that something is not right.
> My progesterone and other blood results were absolutely fine. But according to a lady on my other thread who saw her doctor, it could be the uterine lining....

I really don't know about the uterine lining theory, its worth asking your doctor though




missy545 said:


> The past 2 months I have suddenly had spotting preAF for about a week. The first time I assumed i was finally pregnant. Not the case. I started fertility treatments shortly after spoke to the dr. He sais that's it's very normal and doesn't mean anything. I also tested very normal the past 2 months but am spotting yet again. Hoping it means something this month...9 days til I test...

My docotr said spotting was normal too, but lets see what my fertility doctor says, my guess is it can be normal or not, but if we are having problems getting pregnant it should be looked into, if there is 9 days for your period it could be IB! fingers crossed for you X


----------



## Briss

I do not think spotting is normal. Because lots of women have it our docs just do not pay too much attention to it. Chinese docs for example think it's a problem. I never had spotting before I had hysteroscopy following which I started spotting for a couple of days after my period. I do not know what it means but it cant be good. Sometimes I spot for a day before AF, light brown type of spotting but i need a panty liner.

I knew a few ladies here who spotted in TWW - seems to be a sign of low progesterone cos if you start using progesterone spotting stops. however, I do not think this will prevent you from getting pregnant. but if you get pregnant it's very likely you wont be spotting in TWW in that cycle.


----------



## calm

Briss said:


> I do not think spotting is normal. Because lots of women have it our docs just do not pay too much attention to it. Chinese docs for example think it's a problem. I never had spotting before I had hysteroscopy following which I started spotting for a couple of days after my period. I do not know what it means but it cant be good. Sometimes I spot for a day before AF, light brown type of spotting but i need a panty liner.
> 
> I knew a few ladies here who spotted in TWW - seems to be a sign of low progesterone cos if you start using progesterone spotting stops. however, I do not think this will prevent you from getting pregnant. but if you get pregnant it's very likely you wont be spotting in TWW in that cycle.

Yes, I agree with that. I think spotting is not normal either, but if you are fertile and having babies why worry must be the general attitude of doctors.


----------



## susan_1981

It took me 3.5 years to fall pregnant with my son and I developed a problem with spotting. I had quite a few cycles where I would start spotting from about 5dpo all the way through until 12dpo when AF would arrive. I had lots of tests done which didn't find any fertility issues with me and I did eventually fall pregnant with my son. Having said that, the spotting issue had stopped by then. I've always had spotting before my period but usually only for a day or so. Mine was always a brownish colour to begin and would get pinker as AF neared x


----------



## calm

Thank you for that info Susan. I am glad you could finally get your baby, do you know why the spotting stopped?

Does anyone ever have black spotting, or black clotty sort of spotting? I only get it some of the time of my spotting, but even so, its still there. I read that this type of spotting is supposed to be the when you have low progresterone, but I get the sneaky feeling that when I get bloods everything will be normal. Its not that I want things to be abnormal, just wanting to understand the whys of spotting as it gives me a bad vibe.


----------



## Normajean951

I was ttc for about 16 months and the two months prior to bfp I had spotting which I had never had before. I assumed it meant I was close to getting pregnant. Maybe a chemical pregnancy? I'm not positive but sure enough my next cycle I had spotting thought it was af and suddenly about 7 weeks later I realized I had dark veins on my chest. I took 13 tests and they were all positive. I really couldn't believe it after getting so many negatives. I had actually given up which is why I didn't test sooner. Anyway for me spotting turned out to be an indicator that I would soon be pregnant. Point is I do not believe spotting is always a bad thing. Sometimes it means your pregnant.


----------



## susan_1981

I never got an answer for it but in the lovely days before LTTTC and when I was on the pill, if I missed one, I'd always have spotting which my friends never had. Before I had my son, I used to suffer so badly with period pains. They were sometimes so bad that I needed to take a moment to crouch over and try to recover. I was almost certain that this, combined with the spotting, was a sign of something not being right. But I had a pelvic scan, hcg or hsg (I can't remember what it's called but the one where they run dye through your tubes to check they're clear), lap and dye, smear tests and all was absolutely normal. My lining looked normal too for the time I was at in my cycle so there was no explanation for it. And it just corrected itself. I never had black spotting though. Always brown/pink/red. So that to me sounds like something to be looked into. Also, just to add, I started to get ovulation bleeding which was sometimes quite heavy. The month I fell pregnant actually, I had quite a lot of very dark red/brown blood the day before and after I ovulated. This was the worst I'd had it as it was almost like a medium flow period on those 2 days. I'd started having ovulation spotting for the past year before I fell pregnant so it all seemed pretty odd. I haven't had it since having my son and nor have I had the excruciating period pains.

I hope you get some answers and your BFP soon xxx


----------



## calm

But I would say NormaJean that if you weren't having any spotting before, but had it when pregnant, that is certainly normal IB spotting, or if you had it one other month it was probably a chemical. But for me that is not pre AF spotting, its pregnancy related spotting.

I wouldn't say either that pre AF spotting means you have a problem and won't get pregnant, because many women have this and get pregnant without a problem. But I do think it does indicate some sort of problem, that might (or not) at some point interfere with a woman's fertility.

Thanks Susan, I will certainly tell the fertility doctor about the spotting, see what he says!

I might ask a question about the black spotting in the general TTC section and if there is any helpful answers post here. X


----------



## Briss

I never had black spotting but I had a day of dark red/black blood during period a couple of cycles following hysteroscopy. I understand that black means old blood from the last period. However, because yours is spotting in TWW rather than period it might be a sign of infection so better get it checked just to be on the safe side


----------



## Madgirl

Yes I have the dark brown/black stringy spotting when wiping, usually it is not enough to need a liner. I hate it!

The only thing that has helped is huge amounts of progesterone cream, like at least 1 teaspoon twice a day. I still have a little spotting but it isnt black anymore, more just a light tan and only when i check internally. I just got some prescription strength progesterone and am hoping it is strong enough to keep it away completely. I will try and remember to keep you updated after I O and get to try it out.

Good luck, I know how frustrating it is!


----------



## amysueno

The only spotting related info I've ever gotten was from a holistic doc who suggested that if you were spotting dark (like chocolate or darker) that this was blood left over from the last cycle which was being washed away before your new AF. (I know, kinda gross to imagine blood hanging out that long.)
She said that it's pretty common but it may be a sign that your body is not flushing out all the blood and tissue during AF. Her prescriptions of massage and acupuncture were related to helping to increase blood flow in the region so AF could be more efficient.
I have been doing acupuncture for several months now and I am spotting less before my period. (Periods are also longer and more painful - which Doc says means they are moving more blood more effectively. Sigh!)


----------



## calm

Briss said:


> I never had black spotting but I had a day of dark red/black blood during period a couple of cycles following hysteroscopy. I understand that black means old blood from the last period. However, because yours is spotting in TWW rather than period it might be a sign of infection so better get it checked just to be on the safe side

Thank you Briss. I have the fertility doctor at the end of the month and a smear in March so if there is an infection hopefully it will be detected then. XXX



Madgirl said:


> Yes I have the dark brown/black stringy spotting when wiping, usually it is not enough to need a liner. I hate it!
> 
> The only thing that has helped is huge amounts of progesterone cream, like at least 1 teaspoon twice a day. I still have a little spotting but it isnt black anymore, more just a light tan and only when i check internally. I just got some prescription strength progesterone and am hoping it is strong enough to keep it away completely. I will try and remember to keep you updated after I O and get to try it out.
> 
> Good luck, I know how frustrating it is!

If you can update that would be great thank you. I have never used cream or pills of progesterone, see if the fertility doctor thinks I need it. It looks like you are more sorted out, crossed fingers its taking you towards a BFP soon XXX



amysueno said:


> The only spotting related info I've ever gotten was from a holistic doc who suggested that if you were spotting dark (like chocolate or darker) that this was blood left over from the last cycle which was being washed away before your new AF. (I know, kinda gross to imagine blood hanging out that long.)
> She said that it's pretty common but it may be a sign that your body is not flushing out all the blood and tissue during AF. Her prescriptions of massage and acupuncture were related to helping to increase blood flow in the region so AF could be more efficient.
> I have been doing acupuncture for several months now and I am spotting less before my period. (Periods are also longer and more painful - which Doc says means they are moving more blood more effectively. Sigh!)

I have thought this before, because my periods have always been shorter and not too heavy, and don't get too much pain either. It sounds like your periods are acting more normal, though the pain bit sounds awful, but then again if its whats going to make you get your BFP then so be it XXX


----------



## JL1363

Hi Calm,

I was just diagnosed with a luteal phase defect due to low progesterone and my RE has prescribed me progesterone suppositories to help. I haven't actually started using them yet (this is my first month with them and I don't start them until after I ovulate), but I'm hoping this will fix the problem. I definitely have spotting for 1-2 days before my period every month (it's usually pinkish or bright red, but never enough to even show on a panty liner, just when I wipe - sorry tmi!!). My RE wasn't so concerned about the spotting, but more how soon it would start after I ovulated (within 7-8 days). It's such an interesting theory though, especially because it seems to happen to so many women with fertility issues! GL with your tests, hopefully you get some answers soon! :flower:


----------



## Bluenpinkmom

more than spottting itself, what is more important is for how long before af you spot.. suppose if you have a LP of 14 days and you spot for a day or half before that then it is completely fine. But if you spot for more 2 to 3 days then it is a concern.. my doc thinks the period should begin as red flow or begin after a small time of spotting (like within a day of spotting) in the ideal condition... prolonged spotting before af may signal some defiency with progesterone.. not trying to scare you but this is something my best friend has gone through... Good luck with your appointment !!


----------



## calm

Thank you bluenpinkmom, I will update if progresterone is the culprit. I must say, that I have had improved spotting this cycle (its just turned into AF), it was lighter, and more 2 days than the usual 4. I have been doing yoga/streching exercises for nearl a month now and wonder if I can improve my spotting by this type of exercise. I will continue to inform beep beep beep XXX


----------



## CedarWood

I had spotting mid cycles for a long time, that was from low progesterone.
That stopped after getting my thyroid treated, now I have begun with brown spotting at the end of AF for a couple days, any ideas on that?:shrug:


----------



## calm

CedarWood said:


> I had spotting mid cycles for a long time, that was from low progesterone.
> That stopped after getting my thyroid treated, now I have begun with brown spotting at the end of AF for a couple days, any ideas on that?:shrug:

I have a bit of brown spotting too for a day or so after AF, I thought that was quite normal though, but not sure to be honest XXX


----------



## Briss

I also have brown spotting for a day or so after AF but it's not normal it means the blood circulation is not great and uterus is not evacuating normally. I try doing exercises on CD4-5 so help with blood circulation but also there are some chinese herbs that help with that. I read about it in a book but have not tried it yet. Although I do not think this spotting is preventing us from conceiving.


----------



## calm

Briss said:


> I also have brown spotting for a day or so after AF but it's not normal it means the blood circulation is not great and uterus is not evacuating normally. I try doing exercises on CD4-5 so help with blood circulation but also there are some chinese herbs that help with that. I read about it in a book but have not tried it yet. Although I do not think this spotting is preventing us from conceiving.

I am doing yoga for fertility which is supposed to take blood to the uterus and the pelvic area, if I don't get pregnant it would at least be interesting to see if it improves my spotting!


----------



## Madgirl

*


calm said:
↑

/B]


Madgirl said:
↑

Yes I have the dark brown/black stringy spotting when wiping, usually it is not enough to need a liner. I hate it!

The only thing that has helped is huge amounts of progesterone cream, like at least 1 teaspoon twice a day. I still have a little spotting but it isnt black anymore, more just a light tan and only when i check internally. I just got some prescription strength progesterone and am hoping it is strong enough to keep it away completely. I will try and remember to keep you updated after I O and get to try it out.

Good luck, I know how frustrating it is!Click to expand...

If you can update that would be great thank you. I have never used cream or pills of progesterone, see if the fertility doctor thinks I need it. It looks like you are more sorted out, crossed fingers its taking you towards a BFP soon XXXClick to expand...


Just thought i would update you. I mentioned before that the OTC progesterone cream had helped lessen the spotting but it wasnt gone 100%. Well the prescription strength did the trick this cycle! I used 200 mg prometrium vaginally and no spotting whatsoever! Hopefully this can help someone. *


----------



## PinkPeony

I thought I might chime in too. I have lots of brown spotting starting 7dpo a lot of the time. I hate it! I also have a thin lining and my AF is really light and only last 2-3 days of actual flow. I had some success with acupuncture but then spotting increased again after a while. The cycle I did before this one I was on Clomid and progesterone and like Madgirl said, it was totally gone while on progesterone. I think it might not be the same for everyone but I definitely think there's something going on related to progesterone for me.


----------



## calm

PinkPeony said:


> I thought I might chime in too. I have lots of brown spotting starting 7dpo a lot of the time. I hate it! I also have a thin lining and my AF is really light and only last 2-3 days of actual flow. I had some success with acupuncture but then spotting increased again after a while. The cycle I did before this one I was on Clomid and progesterone and like Madgirl said, it was totally gone while on progesterone. I think it might not be the same for everyone but I definitely think there's something going on related to progesterone for me.

7 dpo is very early to start spotting, if the cream works it sounds a good idea to use it, it could just be the reason you are not getting pregnant. I will ask the fertility doctor how I can get some of this cream, if he thinks it could be good in my case, but I think I have other issues, will know for sure when I go the my next appointment and will update then. XXXX


----------



## calm

On another note: anyone that charts and spots, does your temperature always drop when it starts? Lets see if this cycle I chart and I see if this is so. If temps do dip with spotting, I can't see how pregnancy could happen. Can anyone share anything of this?


----------



## Blythe

since i started ttc i have noticed spotting which has been quite common in recent months [apart from two when i thought i had sorted it with a prog cream but it came back the following month when using same cream]. I have had my prog levels checked in 2ww and they were fine.

My spotting changes and is sometimes darker and sometimes just pinky CM [more often the latter]....the first few cycles i got it i could have sworn it was implantation bleed but it no longer excites me :(

I have stopped with my multivits [pregnacare] and purchased a new improved prog cream for this cycle so see if that will do the trick. I always know i am going to get some spotting because i get those horrid pre AF cramps where i can literally feel the lining detaching sometimes 7 days before AF due.....thats always a bit crap as 2 days warning AF is on her way is bad enough rather than 7.

My AF flow has also reduced significantly in recent months....i wonder if i notice this as i am now using mooncups rather than tampons...anyhow it certainly seems lighter and has a habit of stopping and starting. weird!

im less worried now about spotting than i was a few months back....


----------



## PinkPeony

Blythe that sounds just like me. My AF stops and starts too.... And the cramping along with the spotting. 

Clam: I didn't have the cream, I had the suppositories with are like tablets you stick right up your hoo-ha. Very pleasant eh.... It's a bit annoying bc when my hormones were tested it happened to be a time when acupuncture appeared to be working and my cycle was much more normal. My progesterone came back ok at the time. Plus we have a very clear male factor problem so it's like that's always the focus. 

As for your question about temps - my chart usually looks like a mountain with the peak being at 7 or 8dpo and then it gradually drops and the spotting goes alongside that.


----------



## Blythe

Hi Pink

yes the stop/start period is weird. I stop around day 4 and hardly spot then start bleeding again. I have too wondered if my lack of blood indicates an issue re implantation perhaps.

Anyhow, that aside, i was intrigued by your comment re acu....do you still have it and herbs? if so, do you continue to show improvements re your cycles etc?


----------



## PinkPeony

It definitely had a big effect on my cycles. I did just acu, no herbs. My acupuncturist also suggested eating more protein and good fats to help with lining/spotting. I eventually stopped going bc I started having issues with the way he was interacting with me... Long story... But it basically made me feel lousy to go after a while. That was purely bc of him though, the treatments are super relaxing and I miss that part. I'm currently looking around for another acu, one that's good with the lady problems that's not super expensive.


----------



## Blythe

PinkPeony said:


> It definitely had a big effect on my cycles. I did just acu, no herbs. My acupuncturist also suggested eating more protein and good fats to help with lining/spotting. I eventually stopped going bc I started having issues with the way he was interacting with me... Long story... But it basically made me feel lousy to go after a while. That was purely bc of him though, the treatments are super relaxing and I miss that part. I'm currently looking around for another acu, one that's good with the lady problems that's not super expensive.

Pink - i remember now....he kept saying he had a good feeling about this or that cycle. I commented at the time.....very unprofessional of him and not really what us ladies need eh. Good luck with the next one....:flower:


----------



## PinkPeony

Blythe said:


> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> It definitely had a big effect on my cycles. I did just acu, no herbs. My acupuncturist also suggested eating more protein and good fats to help with lining/spotting. I eventually stopped going bc I started having issues with the way he was interacting with me... Long story... But it basically made me feel lousy to go after a while. That was purely bc of him though, the treatments are super relaxing and I miss that part. I'm currently looking around for another acu, one that's good with the lady problems that's not super expensive.
> 
> Pink - i remember now....he kept saying he had a good feeling about this or that cycle. I commented at the time.....very unprofessional of him and not really what us ladies need eh. Good luck with the next one....:flower:Click to expand...


Yes that's right! Last time I went there and I had just started the TWW of a fully natural cycle (so all but impossible for us to conceive), and he goes "So, are you excited?" This is after he told me he thinks THIS was going to be the cycle (third cycle he said that to me). Like are you kidding me??? I was so not excited and so totally depressed I was like F this. It messed with my head and made me feel so shitty when I had to keep going back to his cheerful face and tell him - no AF came again. So I need someone with a bit of sensitivity around infertility and just enough sense to keep things neutral and professional.... that won't charge me an arm and a leg...


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi I just wanted to chime in. I seem to be having more spotting in the last 6 months or so, sometimes starting from 7dpo. I wondered a few things - first is it progesterone deficiency, but last month I was on 400mg cyclogest and it was still there. Another thought is borderline hypothyroidism might be causing it as my tsh is 4.0 so I have ordered a thyroid supplement which should turn up shortly. Thirdly I am thinking peri menopause due to my age. My spotting is more pink/red and last month for the first time I had to use a liner :growlmad: but then peri is supposed to start with uneven cycles and mine are pretty regular s who knows :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wondering the same thing Ladies .... Just got my CD3 test back my Prog. Less than.5???
My cycles have dropped to 24 days w maybe one day of flow spotting day before and On and Off days after!!!! :shrug: my cycle is brown blk and dark red

I've been taking Vitex and today CD10 I usually get a +OPK But got a BFN today???

Lost and confused.... Dr said my # look Ok but my cycle isn't right and even after I told her she just insisted my num. are Good!!!


----------



## Blythe

Vitex did not work for me....delayed ovulation and gave me horrid headaches.....I bet you get your +opk a couple of days layer than usual


----------



## Sis4Us

Blythe said:


> Vitex did not work for me....delayed ovulation and gave me horrid headaches.....I bet you get your +opk a couple of days layer than usual

That's what I was thinking now that I finally got use to Oing early it would be later!!! :haha:

I have had some headaches thought it was all the pollen around here... Hmmm


----------



## rocko

Hi everyone, this is really interesting! I have black spotting 2 days before my period with creamy foundation colored CM a couple days prior to that (3-4 days before AF). It is stringy sometimes and after a day or two stays brown but requires a tampon. My dark red flow can take up to 4 days after the black/brown spotting flow.

I had my thyroid checked and it was fine, pituitary test came back just above normal range. Day 3 labs were normal. Mid LP tests showed my progesterone is irregular, and I have an appointment tomorrow to see how irregular and what we'll do about it.

Other symptoms which I think point to progesterone deficiency? I have a low sex drive, dryness during sex, 8-10 day LP, horrible cramps during AF(?).

I had tried using Vitex, Maca Root, and Vit B12 but stopped the month before testing to try and get back to my normal hormone levels.


----------



## darcie

So I can really relate to this. I've ovulated late normally around day 21 and then would start spotting 6 days later! I had numerous positive test but all ended ver soon (3 chemical pregnancies) I do believe spotting meant I could not keep a pregnancy as its an indication of low progesterone. When I saw a fertility specialist he said he would try me on clomid and it made me ovulate at day 14 which was great and no spotting. I got pregnant on my 4th cycle and have a 5 month old boy. I did bleed at 6 weeks but I managed to keep him. I know how hard this journey is and I wish you the best of luck x


----------



## PinkPeony

PinkPeony said:


> I thought I might chime in too. I have lots of brown spotting starting 7dpo a lot of the time. I hate it! I also have a thin lining and my AF is really light and only last 2-3 days of actual flow. I had some success with acupuncture but then spotting increased again after a while. The cycle I did before this one I was on Clomid and progesterone and like Madgirl said, it was totally gone while on progesterone. I think it might not be the same for everyone but I definitely think there's something going on related to progesterone for me.

Update on this... My doc was brushing off the whole spotting thing before but I told her about how it totally went away when I was on the progesterone supps and she doubled my dose. :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Pinkpeony, what dose of progesterone were you on? Last month and this I took 400mg a day but it made no difference I still started spotting on 7dpo :nope:


----------



## PinkPeony

I have no idea... It comes in these brown sleeves and has no label or instructions. lol
basically I have to put in a suppository once in the morning and again at night.


----------



## calm

Just digging up this old thread,as I had a bit of an update. Well,not sure if it is one, or just a coincidence. I usually have spotting from 11 dpo to 14 dpo. This cycle I am on baby aspirin as I am going to start my IVF cycle. Apparently baby aspirin can help with AF, but I don't think that is the reason I am supposed to be taking it. The thing is, I have only had 1 day if anything of spotting, and then AF, on time as well. Again, not sure if it could be a coincidence, but I have been spotting for years so I think there might be something in it, for me anyway.


----------



## Blythe

Im a spotter too! I took baby aspirin post ovulation last cycle and none of my usual spotting. Will be doing again this cycle!


----------



## AidensMama

This thread is really interesting to me as well.

I am a 'mid cycle' spotter and typically have a day or two of spotting before AF. The last several cycles my pre AF spotting has been really dark brown and my last 2 or 3 I have had dark, almost black and somewhat stringy 'mid cycle spotting'. My cycles are really irregular, sometimes even going 40+ days.

Recently I had 3 days of super dark black string spotting on CD 27,28 and 29 and then nothing. I got 3 BFNs (one at my doctors) and decided to count it as AF, but then a few weeks later spotted for a day and then saw bright red. So I'm figuring that was 'mid-cycle' spotting and that AF finally came after a 46 day cycle.

I am figuring low progesterone could be my issue. My GP and I discussed my irregularity and the fact that we haven't been preventing for the past 13 cycles and still no BFP. We are going to check my thyroid and do a basic work up in a few weeks and see what we can find out. I'm thinking of trying vitex for a while too.

I'll have to pay attention to my temps this cycle and see if I spot and what the correlation is. 

As frustrating as this all is, it's nice to know that I'm not going through it all alone.


----------



## Briss

ladies, has anyone had any success with pre AF spotting? I started spotting for 4-5 days before my AF last 3 cycles and I wonder what could be the reason.

my 11 DPO progesterone came at 10.5 ng/ml which is confusing. it seems to be a different scale which I do not quite understand. Does anyone know if this is a high enough level or not?

ref:
Follicular 0.10 - 0.54
Luteal 1.50 - 20.0
Ovulation 0.12 - 6.22
Menopause < 0.41

I think (from my reading) on this scale they want 15-20 to confirm ovulation (which is around 7 DPO and when progesterone production peaks) but 11 days after O progesterone starts to decrease gradually (I think) so it can be lower I am just not sure by how much. I am pretty sure I ovulated based on my temp/CBFM. am I correct to think that 10.5 ng/ml is too loo for 11 DPO and my progesterone is dropping earlier than it should, which can explain the spotting? 

I can see that some ladies have been successful with aspirin. I am willing to try. how much do you take and for how long? 

also, a few ladies mentioned thyroid. I have borderline hypothyroidism as my tsh is 3.79 but I am not sure I understand the link between thyroid and pre AF spotting. could anyone explain?


----------

